# Cleaning plastic frames with wax moth problem



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I use all plastic frames, have had little wax moth problems.
what I have done when I had them was scrape, then freeze for at least 24 hrs,,
then spray with BT, this tends to end moth damage for me.

I don't rewax these frames as there appears to be enough residue wax left.

I do spray all frames with BT, when new after initally waxing and also, after extracting and before putting away for the winter.

I personally like the plastic frames. :applause:

Every body do their own thing !

PCM


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I haven't tried this idea yet but maybe someone else has.

We have a large canning pot I use for rendering wax. Heat water over 160F, & dip frame in for a second, reverse frame, & dip other side.
If there is a thin layer of wax on top of the water, it should re-coat the frame when you pull it out.
Don't leave it in too long or the frame might deform.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Do NOT put them in a solar wax melter.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just scrape off the webs and leave the rest.


----------



## captahab (Apr 19, 2009)

I use Piercos exclusively and havent had any issues with wax moth. As far as I understand thats one of the big pluses of plastic. After extraction I let the bees clean them up, then I spray them down with a bleach solution, then I blow them down with compressed air. After that I store them. No issues so far.


----------

